# NES Mini compatibility list



## leonquest (Jan 10, 2017)

Let's start a compatibility list!

A user by the name of Invierno confirmed that the following are working:

- Super Mario Bros. 2 (J) MMC3 Loopy's hack
- Megaman (U)
- Megaman 3 (U) with minor graphic glitch on stage select screen.
- Megaman 4, 5 and 6 (U) with some sound glitches. The sfx of Megaman touching the floor and some buster hits sounds glitched. Also the "bells" on Megaman 6 intro.
- Contra (U)
- Little Samson (U)
- TMNT: Tournament Fighters (U)
- TMNT 3: Manhattan project (U)
- Crystalis (U) minor graphic glitch.
- Little Nemo - The dream master (U) minor graphic glitch.
- Castlevania 3 (U)
- Tetris (U)
- Ducktales (U)
- Felix the cat (U) screen looks darker than normal.
- Tiny Toons Adventures (U)
- Tiny Toons Adventures 2 - Trouble in Wackyland (U)
- Mighty Final Fight (U)
- River City Ransom (U)
- Bucky O'Hare (U)
- Nintendo World Cup (U)

Add to or improve this list!!!

Famicom Mini:
+ No contributions yet.

****EDIT****

The folks at Elotrolado have already started one, more games tested, different regions seem to work:
https://www.elotrolado.net/wiki/Listado_de_compatibilidad_de_backups_(NES_Classic_Mini)


----------



## shouamabane (Jan 10, 2017)

The only game I've had trouble with is StarTropics 2.

Several other games have issues with the anti-seizure filter.


----------



## MelonGx (Jan 15, 2017)

Tested work on Famicom Mini:

- *8Bit Music Power (J)* For SOUND BOOK
- Adventure Island 1,2,3,4 (J)
- Adventure Island 2 (U)
- *Bad Apple!! PV 2.5* (Homebrew)
- Battle City (J)
- Bomberman (J)
- Cat-tou Ninden Teyandee (J)
- Chinese Chess (Taiwan-made unofficial game)
- Chip 'n Dale 1,2 (J)
- Circus Charlie (J)
- Contra (U)
- Dragon Quest 1,2,3,4 (J) Savegame available on DQ3,4
- Dragon Warrior 3 (U) Savegame available
- Duck Tales 1,2 (J)
- *Extra Mario Bros. *(SMB1 Hack)
- Famicom Wars (J)
- Final Fantasy 1,2 (J) 1+2 has problem. See below
- Fire Emblem (J)
- Fire Emblem Gaiden (J)
- Goonies (J)
- Goonies 2 (J)
- Itadaki Street (J)
- Mappy (J) Both original and AKKII's hack
- *Mario Adventure* (SMB3 Hack) Need N8 Flashcart Patch
- Metal Max (J)
- MOTHER (J)
- NES Test Cartridge (U)
- Ninja Jajamaru Kun (J)
- Nuts and Milk (J)
- Road Fighter (J)
- Robocop 2 (J, U)
- Spelunker (J)
- Star Soldier (J)
- Super Mario Bros. + Duck Hunt + World Class Track Meet (U)
- Super Mario Bros. 2 (J) MMC3 Loopy's hack, Savegame available
- Tengen Tetris (U)
- The 2nd Super Robot Taisen (J)
- The Legend of Kage (J)
- Tower of Druaga (J)
- Twinbee (J)
- Ys (J)
- Ys II (J)

Tested NOT WORK on Famicom Mini:

Mapper 19 (Namco mapper, C6 error)
- Sangokushi 2 Haou no Tairiku (J)

Mapper 23 (Konami mapper, C6 error)
- Akumajou Special Boku Dracula-kun (J)
- Contra (J)

Mapper 66 (C6 error)
- Doraemon (J)
- Super Mario Bros. + Duck Hunt (U)

Mapper 118 (C6 error)
- Ys III (J)

Other
- Final Fantasy I & II (J)
Final Fantasy II cannot be played (I is playable though) & Square Soft Logo glitch


----------



## MelonGx (Feb 11, 2017)

(deleted)


----------



## djricekcn (Feb 12, 2017)

Deadly towers or makyou mo go


----------



## MelonGx (Mar 7, 2017)

Tested work (Snes9x2005 module)
- Dragon Knight 4 (J)
- Super Mario RPG (U)
- Super Robot Taisen 3,4,EX (J)
- VIP Mario 1-6 (SMW hack)

Tested work but have problems (Snes9x2005 module)
- *Mouse-supported SNES games*: Tokimeki Memorial (J), Dokyusei 2 (J) - Graphic glitch (*both got fixed on Snes9x2010 module*)


----------

